# How I feel on a daily basis.



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just wanted to know if anyone can relate to how I feel. Ever since my DP incident, I've felt down right lazy. Instead of going out, I would much rather stay home and browse the internet, which is not like how I used to be at all. The game World of Warcraft helps a lot with my anxiety, but I don't think it's healthy playing it much, or using it as an escape. I play soccer which helps, but I find myself a lot more nervous around people, wondering what they think of me or if I'm saying the right thing. I'm heavily considering therapy, but I'm scared it will just bring more attention to the DP/DR rather than getting my mind off of it. I feel extremely tired most of the time, and I get an average of 8 hours of sleep every night. I wonder if it's the way I'm eating, or not enough of a certain vitamin. Any advice? Tell me how you feel daily. If you're feeling great, what's your way of relaxation? What really calms me down is a good song, playing my guitar or hanging with my boyfriend.


----------



## yasdnil (Sep 1, 2008)

Hi, Meghan. I'm feeling rather lazy, too. School just started for the semester and getting myself to do the work is almost impossible. I'm tired a lot... I get headaches a lot... Sometimes even just going out the front door is hard. If I think too much about it, I'll get really nervous. I was in the car for about seven hours going to Lake Erie last week, and eventually, the idea of getting out of the car gave me anxiety... and it was supposed to be a vacation! It makes it rather hard for me to just go out and enjoy myself. I tend to stay home and watch tv, read, get on the internet... I'm starting to think about the DP less, though. I think.


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the advice hurricane =)


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Stop playing WoW, now. I had a a a time in my life where i played it almost all of my awake time. It?s heroin on the internet. Im still playing it, but much less. When the expansion comes in november, Im gonna play it but not hardcore.

Hope you feel better.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah soccer takes me away from WoW a lot haha. Eek, the expansion has so much cool stuff it's going to be like when you first started playing :O


----------



## hurricane12 (May 22, 2008)

.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

The computer... takes my mind away from things but yet makes me feel horrible since I'm just sitting there and not being active. As weird and cheesy as this sounds WoW takes me away from MY life and puts me into my character's which makes me feel a bit better in a sense. After excessive playing it also makes my anxiety sky-rocket, but I normally get off within an hour or less. If I'm not doing anything I'll play, but otherwise I'm doing sports or out with people


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

I've tried wow again, I got to level 40 then just didn't touch it again... "same old same old". I'm been playing Oblivion with the "Popehat Oblivion Omods Project" aka poop mod, it's excellent.


----------



## timelessness (Oct 31, 2008)

hehe WOW i found it not very addicting. I play conquer online, anyone else play this? i play it loads atm prob not a good thing its totally taking over my life, i play it all the time i must use it as an escape, maybe because im scared of real life. If only i put all the energy i used playing video games into real life i would be a millionaire by now lol. I get nervous around people too, when my dp was at its worse i even felt really nervous around family members but now its just strangers i fell nervous, WHY CANT I JUST RELAX, i mean nothings going to happen if you only just could live in the moment then there would be nothing to worry about because there is only the present


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

I was addicted to WoW for over 2 years. I got into it because I've always been a fan of warcraft and I would always buy any warcraft game. I've also been the type that plays a game non-stop until I beat it. Well since you cant beat WoW I played it non-stop for 2 years. I finally "beat" the game by getting rid of it. 

I did end up meeting someone online through WoW though. That didnt last.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Timelessness I totally agree with you on that brotha. I used to feel wicked nervous around family as well but that has gone away... now I just get nervous around friends a bit and strangers A LOT.  You're not alone!


----------



## mihai_sandor1991 (Nov 20, 2008)

ussualy i feel very normal in the evenings after 10-11 pm probably beacouse my body is tired and even before dp/dr i would feel this way in the evenings . So evenings are the best, especially in clubs :X, I just close my eyes and I let myself taken away by House music :X


----------



## winniebree (Nov 28, 2008)

I am addicted to the internet,too. I have formed the habit of chatting online with people whenever I feel anxious or nervous. The rest of the time I just watch tv dramas non-stop. Since I am so used to locking myself up at home, I got nervous when I had to go out to meet real people.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

I know that all too well, talking to people on the internet is comfortable but in real-life it's awkward and you question like : How should I stand? Should I look in their eyes? Should I smile? Do they really like me or are they faking it?

Makes me nervous, but once you do it more you become more comfortable with it!


----------



## BiZaRRe (Dec 1, 2008)

Hey Meghan wats up? I suffer the extremes all day everyday myself and ive kind of noticed a few techniques to help relax,
Im not sure if you meditate or not you should try it (although sometimes it really difficult yknow). I meditate twice a day once in the morning and then in the evening, Also if possible maybe try some yoga not only does it relax you but it brings your mind, body and soul into one being and delivers ultimate health. it could also be your diet, Im a vegan and i know that if i dont eat specific things i get fatigued and lethargic. Maybe get your levels checked out by a natropath to find out what your body is actually needing, everyones is unique. Also try to wake and go to sleep at regulated times and oh yeah exercise and try not shut yourself away from people you have alot to offer, we all do its just realizing that is difficult. Hope i was some help anyway take care ONE LOVE!!

bizzare (matt)


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

matt, loved your post. Yeah i really needa see whats going on, but of course its hard to go out with my parents, they both work full time so its hard scheduling certain appointments, hopefully i can go over my christmas break! =)

Thanks for your post, it helped me alot! =)


----------



## BiZaRRe (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah no problems at all, if you want to talk some more about this topic hit me up.


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks man I appreciate it 
Same goes to you, if you need anything feel free to ask !


----------



## Degausser1 (Dec 14, 2008)

how i feel on a day to day basis is crazy..i constantly find myself asking everyone to repeat themselves because i feel as though i didnt hear anything they said. It feels like my soul is trying to escape my body(hard to explain)..i always see lil traces of light floating around..i have a constant ringing in my ear. everything looks fake and like im looking at a picture. My body feels so lite. its like living in a nightmare...


----------



## meghan28 (Jan 3, 2008)

Degausser I can relate unfortunately...what caused your dp?


----------

